
Bees that wear tiny sensor-filled backpacks could monitor farms all day long - daegloe
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/612589/bees-that-wear-tiny-sensor-filled-backpacks-could-monitor-farms-all-day-long/
======
xkcd-sucks
Just in time for bee extinction haha

